# sbpost article - discuss



## george99 (1 Nov 2004)

What do people think about the views expressed here?

[broken link removed]


----------



## sunnyday (3 Nov 2004)

Interesting article. With regards to the Ryanair type outfit, is Quinn not something along those lines, having low charges and all that? And didn't Branson/Virgin do something like this for the UK market?


----------



## george99 (4 Nov 2004)

I don't have too much of a clue about all this (bear with me), but I guess I was wondering is if the people here are in agreement that the charges are ludicrously high (assuming his figures are correct)?  Are these charges inline with the UK and Europe?
Is it iffy to go to the likes of Quinn; is it a case of you pay for what you get - low return with low charges?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2004)

Hi george

Many people will not follow a link in a post. So if you want to get a discussion going, why not summarise the article as well as  providing the link?

Brendan


----------



## Iffy (5 Nov 2004)

*.*

george99

"Is it iffy to go to the likes of Quinn; is it a case of you pay for what you get - low return with low charges?"

Back this return comment up or is it just your impression.

I have SSIA with Quinn 50%/50% in Celtic and Euro.  Started 26 Apr02. Total fund value as of this morning €11,624.22 Total Contributions (incl Gov 25%) €9,779.  Thats an excellent return! 

My pension contribution to Quinn personal pension has been split between Celtic, Euro, Biotech and Technology.  I have put in installments over Oct2002,03,04 amounting to €79,500 (04 €26,500 just in last week, so not made a lot of gain) value as of this morning €87,169.  Again, gerorge99, if that's low return please let me know what company you invest with.

These are after charges returns.  I have no interest in this other than it annoyed me to see people mislead.  George99, do you have a vested interest?


----------



## sunnyday (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: .*

Steady on Iffy! George did open his response with





> I don't have too much of a clue about all this


----------



## george99 (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: .*

>just your impression
Yup, just my impression based on how they handle the car insurance end of their business.
I was wondering if they are one of the few who have reduced charges is it because the funds are poorly managed.  And as you've demonstrated, that appears not to be the case.

>do you have a vested interest?
Nope, i'm just a regular punter

Back to what I was originally asking people on the forum;
McWilliams in his article says that the charges are OTT (with the exception of the likes of Quinn) - do people agree with his assessment?  And does anyone know if these are inline with the rest of Europe?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: .*

*I was wondering if they are one of the few who have reduced charges is it because the funds are poorly managed.*

Their funds are not actively managed _at all_. They simply track the revelant index.

*do people agree with his assessment?*

Even the lowest charging funds are more expensive here than in other parts of Europe as far as I know. 1% for an index tracker is not necessarily cheap.


----------



## Pencil (6 Nov 2004)

*Afternoon Show*

Watch The Hobbit today plug Quinn Life Europe and US tracker funds for a 30 year old. He said just walk down the hall and pick up the phone!!!!


----------

